# SWEET VIDEO SPEARING AND SHARKS



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Took the best moments I got caught on video with the helmet cam and compiled them together. Think you'll enjoy it whether your a spearfisher or not. 



Hope ya do! Gonna be gettin some more good footage this winter with the new HD underwater camera I got, just gotta upgrade my computer cuz it can't read the large files...I'll get it worked out though...Ready for some grouper!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Classic bro! You have put a few fish on the stringer man! I wish I could document some of my dives. I like the vids man, cool stuff. Keep 'em coming :letsdrink


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I love how the music kicks inwith the first kill, awesome video!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember that first shark on the vid. I was swimming off into the blue with it knawing on my fins without me knowing it. I remember coming up to you guys laughing so hard that I almost was lunch and I didn't even know it.:doh

And my first cobia ever seen and shot that ended up getting away right after the fish was out of camera view.:banghead:banghead

Great video. Reminds me of the days when you actually dove and shot fish.:doh:letsdrink Ahhh the good ole days. We need to get out again together.


----------



## deepcelineman (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice ''''''' need a dive buddy let me no:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice video


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

BADASS! I made the kill cam! I'm pretty stoked to say I was on at least 3 of those dives. Looking forward to more of your work Clay and being in some more of these videos. Awesome job.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet video!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that was amazing to watchI wish it was longer!!!


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Great video!! Looking forward to the next.........


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

great video ,i would love to know how much it would cost to build a setup like what you have to video


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey fishwagon...just the cost of your underwater camera, and an extra $20 bucks for one of them non DOT approved turtle helmets. Mosty camera housings have a threaded hole on the bottom for a tripod. Just take a L shaped piece of stainless and screw it to the helmet, and mount your camera on it! Theres a pic of it on my head floating around somewher..I'll try to find it.



Since some of you newer people seemed to like it and might not of seen any others...I got a couple others that are my favorite.



Diving with Dolphins...








And this ones real long...but a mini tour of the Oriskany...droippin to just below the flight deck at 145'





Tour of the USS Oriskany






Clay | MySpace Video



And lobstering in Miami





LOBSTERING IN MIAMI






Clay | MySpace Video


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool videos!:clap

oh crap what am i doing on the spearfishing forum?:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...you are a "Closet Spearfisher"...you just havent accepted it yet and came out!



We will still accept you.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool videos man! Maybe I can get certified and dive with you if I can ever find time!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That you Joey??? You still alive up there man???

When you commin back this way for a visit?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

really enjoyed the videos.. especially the oriskany! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I love how the music kicks in with the first kill, awesome video!!! 



awesome video dude.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the vids. My speargun only seen 1 dive this whole season. Haven't got a boat dive in awhile.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man those are some kickazz vids.!! Cant wait for spring!!!!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Clay you aint got video till you get something like this! Click it, it works,http://www.scubaboard.com/gallery/data/500/shark.WMV


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Just makes a lot more sandwiches and nugggets


----------



## sstep5884 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great video! Seeing that makes me really want to get into spearfishing!


----------

